# We'll never see the likes again...



## Curt James (Nov 14, 2012)

With the passing of Sergio Oliva, we'll never see all the Mr. Olympia champions gathered together again. 

Thankfully, we have this 1995 reunion of the Olympians which took place at the Mr. Olympia competition in Atlanta, Georgia.

All nine Mr.Olympia Champion Speeches 1965-1995 part 1/4 - YouTube

All nine Mr.Olympia Champion Speeches 1965-1995 part 2/4 - YouTube

All nine Mr.Olympia Champion Speeches 1965-1995 part 3/4 - YouTube

All nine Mr.Olympia Champion Speeches 1965-1995 part 4/4 - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Nov 15, 2012)

SERGIO OLIVA "The Myth" R.I.P tribute video - YouTube


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 11, 2013)

A true great. I get shit for this all the time but I still say Arnold never should have beat Sergio.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 11, 2013)

Ben_the_builder said:


> A true great. I get shit for this all the time but I still say Arnold never should have beat Sergio.



Gasp....bro...blasphemy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Total package right there. Waist was so tiny! Bring back the classic physique!


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 12, 2013)

so long the myth . yes he was one of the greeat . amazing potential . too bad he was shot at back in 1985 i think


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Gasp....bro...blasphemy



Forgive me, for I have sinned! =)


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 14, 2013)

he had great potential sergio . even amazing but he trained hard too i am sure . his weightlifting background seems more impressive than arnold


----------



## slinsane (Mar 22, 2013)

great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kuankung (Apr 16, 2013)

Dude was a beast


----------

